# what is the Fastest class of MicroSD supported?



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

What's the fastest class of MicroSD the TBolt can support and still be stable? I know the DX could only go up to a class 4 most of the time before it started having issues, and that's currently what I'm using in my tbolt (included one was a class 2, swapped that out with the one i had in my DX). I'd like to get a faster one if I can to help speed up Boot Manager installed ROMS.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Class 10, last I checked.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

The one included with mine was a class 4. But yes class 10 I believe is the fastest


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright just ordered a class 10, Hopefully this gives boot manager ROMs enough of a speed boost that I can actually use it other than just playing around for a few minutes.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Please, look at this before buying a class 10 card. And then don't.

Link


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a 32gb class 10 and no big difference....


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Please, look at this before buying a class 10 card. And then don't.
> 
> Link


too late, it's already shipped. lol, newegg and their fast shipping is a godsend and a pain at the same time. I needed another 32GB anyway to replace the 16 in my DX, so even if it doesn't make any difference it won't entirely be a waste.


----------



## Smok3d (Jun 12, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> too late, it's already shipped. lol, newegg and their fast shipping is a godsend and a pain at the same time. I needed another 32GB anyway to replace the 16 in my DX, so even if it doesn't make any difference it won't entirely be a waste.


Or just reject the shipment!


----------

